# CK20S Glow Plugs



## KiotiJack (Jun 11, 2015)

NAPA has crossed the glow plugs to NGK 2031 for much less than the E5760-65511. Any comments on glow plugs?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello KiotiJack, welcome to the forum. 

Try the NGK glow plugs to see how they work. My guess is that they will do fine.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Go for the NGK........They should work just fine and probably last longer then the Kioti OEM ones.....


----------

